# Sable or Brindle



## mooiesmommy

Hi Everyone, I am new to the forum and I am looking to get another Hav. I currently have a female and I was looking into getting another female. I went to look at this puppy but I am not sure what color she would be considered. She has black on her back and it looks to go to root but from what I am reading, she may end up cream if she is a sable. Does anyone know how the coloring would change and the difference between a sable and brindle? Also, suggestions on male or female in regards to housebreaking and companionship for a female is welcome. Thank you.

Kelly


----------



## trueblue

I can't answer the question for you, but she sure is cute!


----------



## Sheri

I would think her breeder should be able to tell you. Sometimes even they can't tell for sure what color the pup will be full grown. Have you read this thread? It has a lot of good information:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7098

There is also this site that has interesting information on colors of the Havanese:

http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/colours.html

Oh, and welcome!


----------



## Posh's Mom

don't chose based on color, because it most likely will change. meanwhile, i have a brindle so she has kept a lot of her black because it goes down to the root compared with a sable pup. however, she has lightened DRAMATICALLY since she was a wee pup.

there is a thread on changing colors...but i can't find it right now cause my internet is being really slow.


----------



## Leslie

I agree w/Amy, color should be one of the least important criteria in determining which pup is best for you. If I were getting another here's how I'd go about deciding which puppy is the best fit for my family and Tori: #1 health of parents fully tested and results posted on offa.org, #2 temperament fits w/your current hav, #3 gender of pup, and lastly, #4 color.

Check out that 2nd website Sheri posted to see puppy and adult pix of various colors of Havanese and you'll see why color is so far down on the list 

BTW~ :welcome:


----------



## mooiesmommy

Thanks for your input guys. The breeder said she was sable but it looked to me like she had a lot of black. With the mask and black hair etc, I was kind of questioning the breeder. Not sure how to really tell the difference between a brindle or sable. The issue with color is mainly because we are infested with ticks here and they are impossible to see on my dog. I have literally tried everything and my dog still has them constantly. I thought I lighter dog would allow me to find them better. Also, She is the only female in the litter. 

Amy-Posh is GORGEOUS!! She looks like a sweetheart


----------



## luv3havs

She is sooo cute.
I agree with what Leslie said.
BUT, if I really wanted a certain color, I'd wait for a puppy that met all the criteria AND was the color I want.

In fact, that's what I'm planning (hoping) to do some day! I'd love a dog the color of Heath or Ruby Tuesday.


----------



## pjewel

Kelly,

That is one cutie patootie puppy. Of course we never know for sure what color our adult dogs will be, no matter what color they started out, my guess is that puppy will light up a lot (at lease the parts I can see with the tan color).

Don't the flea and tick applications work for you?


----------



## galaxie

Who is her breeder? It can be difficult to tell when a pup is so young if it is a brindle or sable. I agree with what the above posters have said, you shouldn't pick a pup based on color, you should be picking based on temperament and personality!


----------



## Amy R.

Nan, that is sweet of you to say. I have to admit that Heath's color was a huge selling point for me. It actually pushed me over into getting a second Hav. People still stop to ask us about it when we walk him and I like the contrast of caramel and cream when I walk the boyz. I know Leslie's advice is wise but I am the impulsive type. . .lol So if you love the pup's color, AND everything else looks good, 
I say go for it. . .


----------



## mooiesmommy

pjewel said:


> Kelly,
> 
> That is one cutie patootie puppy. Of course we never know for sure what color our adult dogs will be, no matter what color they started out, my guess is that puppy will light up a lot (at lease the parts I can see with the tan color).
> 
> Don't the flea and tick applications work for you?


We use frontline on her and she goes completely insane. She runs around the house trying to get it off for about an 1 hr, then she hides and won't look at us for days after. The first time I thought that it was burning her but her hair and skin seemed ok. Last month we used it and she still had 2 engorged ticks on her. The vet said at the end of the month is losses its potency and the ticks can still get her. She has already had lymes at 6 months.


----------



## Posh's Mom

thanks for complimenting my girl. i think she's a beauty, but i'm a bit biased...

i will admit that i was pretty thrilled when posh's breeder offered posh to me. she had kept her as a show prospect but posh ended up being on the small size. a brindle dog was something i had definitely been attracted to. meanwhile, she really is a good fitting dog for my family because of her temperment....and maybe because i was totally not in a hurry and willing to wait for that "right" dog from the "right" breeder, i ended up getting exactly what i wanted 

that stinks about the ticks...i live in a highly ticked filled area. have you ever looked up using that clay that supposedly keeps ticks away? i think it's a bit controversial, but i know some folks who are into holistic and natural pest remedies who swear by that.

i found an engorged deer tick on posh last fall and took her to the vet immediately who put her on a round of antibiotics just in case.

i do groom posh pretty much daily, so i end up finding most and do use frontline with no side effects...

good luck!


----------



## Sheri

mooiesmommy said:


> We use frontline on her and she goes completely insane. She runs around the house trying to get it off for about an 1 hr, then she hides and won't look at us for days after. The first time I thought that it was burning her but her hair and skin seemed ok. Last month we used it and she still had 2 engorged ticks on her. The vet said at the end of the month is losses its potency and the ticks can still get her. She has already had lymes at 6 months.


Havs are sensitive to chemicals and meds. The flea meds don't seem to bother Tucker, but immunizations sure do! And, I used to have a cat that couldn't take flea meds... she'd foam at the mouth, slink around, and hide for a couple of days. No more for her, either!


----------

